# The Wind in a Frolic (For English Horn and Orchestra)



## Guy Bacos (May 25, 2010)

This is a dedicated demo for English Horn (French) with orchestral accompaniment.
Don't look for the eng. horn at the beginning it only comes in at around 40 sec.

The English Horn is from the VSL downloads.

At a later point I will do a demo for English Horn (Viennese), so you could hear the difference.

The Wind in a Frolic

Thanks for listening!

Guy


----------



## Marius Masalar (May 25, 2010)

Heya Guy!

I really loved that opening texture...reminded me a lot of some vintage scoring from ages past. After the English Horn comes in (sounding spectacular, by the by), there was a portion as the cellos have their soaring line that I found was a bit too muddled together, and there was something that sounded like chimes that I found to be a bit bothersome in the soundscape (right around the 1:25 mark and onwards a bit).

The whole ending section is just charming though, very well executed denouement from the opening excitement.

Overall another winner — this is one of the better ones in this "series" of showcase pieces for the download instruments, or at least one of the ones I enjoyed more.

Thanks for sharing,


----------



## sadatayy (May 25, 2010)

is this original or a classical music mockup? sounds very much like debussy, it is beautiful. if it is original then you are truly the modern debussy


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 25, 2010)

Thanks Mathazzar and sadatayy!

Mathazzar, your comments were spot on, I tried to make the adjustment. The bell sounds is the celesta, also brought it down a bit.

sadatayy, It is my own. Thanks!


----------



## michaelv (May 25, 2010)

Wow, Guy, one of my favourites from you! The vibe reminds me of your Stratos City 9 opening: all rustling,bustling, almost Holstian soundworld, then it goes to a more French impressionist place. Brilliant writing and orchestration, deserving of many plaudits! 
Shame it's not a JW demo,because you'd almost certainly get about 2000 replies. :|


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 25, 2010)

Thanks Michael! Yes it seems 5 years ago, SratoCity 9 became a prototype for future demos of mine. Nice to see you remember! I think the sound has vastly improved since the days of StratoCity, which is really what you hope for.

Whatever comments I get I'll take and cherish!


----------



## michaelv (May 25, 2010)

It's crap. I hate it. Go cherish :wink:


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 25, 2010)

I said the cheque is in the mail!


----------



## michaelv (May 25, 2010)

I take it back.


----------



## re-peat (May 27, 2010)

Very nice piece, Guy. Lots of delicate touches, perfectly chosen harmonic shifts (no far-fetched harmonic movements which might break the flow of the piece), a nice impressionistic ambiguity in the melodic elements, and all of that dressed in a very well-suited and convincing production. Production-wise, I prefer this one over the earlier Trombone-piece, where I thought that the overal colour and suggested scale of the proceedings was perhaps a bit too heavily and largely measured for the kind of music that it was meant to project. In this new piece, the production and the music are much more attuned to one another, I think.

I’m not entirely sure if the feeling of ‘things coming to an unresolved stand-still’, which seems to gradually take over the piece, makes for the best possible ending, and there are also a few little details in some of the sounds and/or performances which could perhaps be tweaked even more sympathetically (the cascading harp figures at the very beginning, for instance, sound just a bit too heavily plucked, to my ears, rather than gently stroked which would have blended better with the flutes), but these are very minor things and completely insignificant when compared to the many musical pleasures that this refreshing Bacosian zephyr has carried over from your studio to mine.

_


----------



## JohnG (May 27, 2010)

nice piece, Guy. Re-peat's comment is so good I won't reiterate his already good advice.

Is that some kind of Theremin in the background? I thought it was strings but it sounds as though it's possibly gliding between pitches a bit more than that.


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Piet and John,


Piet, I agree with all your comments.

About the unresolved ending, the thing about these VSL demos I do, and that's no excuse but worth mentioning, I have to compromise between showing as many articulations as possible, musicality and duration. In this case I had the firm intention of having a recapitulation section at the end, but when I started thinking how much work it was going to be to pull off a solid ending with that complex opening, and since I had already passed the duration I needed I said:"Ah, what the hell!"  But musically you are 100% right.


John,

There is so much going on in the background involving WW, strings harp and even celesta, it's hard to know what specifically you are referring to. The background is inspired from pieces such as the opening of Daphnis and Chloé, but more agitated. These are all individual notes with the exception of the orchestra, no pre-recorded runs or arpeggios. I have a feeling what you were hearing was during the fast string section, some cello legato mini portas.


----------



## synergy543 (May 27, 2010)

A lovely breath of fresh air. Thank you. No criticism worthy against the refreshing pleasure. I do look forward to hearing the Viennese version for comparison. So are all the VSL download instruments different from the DVD versions?


----------



## Guy Bacos (May 28, 2010)

synergy543 @ Fri May 28 said:


> A lovely breath of fresh air. Thank you. No criticism worthy against the refreshing pleasure. I do look forward to hearing the Viennese version for comparison. So are all the VSL download instruments different from the DVD versions?



Thanks Synergy, very kind! 

Each download offers slightly more instrument articulations than the Vienna Special Edition and the Special Edition PLUS, but less than the corresponding instrument included in the big Vienna Instruments DVD collections Woodwinds I, Woodwinds II and Special Woodwinds.

I used the download lib for these demos, or rather for the dedicated instrument, NOT the complete set of articulations, just for the record.

I'm also looking forward to making a demo with the Viennese "English Horn", but that will probably be not before a few months. The next demo is again dedicated for EH, but it will be a simpler demo for harp and EH, but covering more the lower register which I might of neglected a bit in this demo.


----------



## baronesbc (Jul 6, 2010)

Beautiful sound! I like this... Wow!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks baronesbc!


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 7, 2010)

VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 9, 2010)

Dan-Jay @ Wed Jul 07 said:


> VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL VSL



Seems I convinced one.


----------



## rgames (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice textures - definitely evocative of Daphnis and Chloe. Nice composition and well executed!

Gotta say, though, as a clarinetist who has had to prepare that part for auditions, I am filled with a bit of dread every time I hear such writing 

rgames


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks Richard!

Cheers!

Guy


----------

